# Hello



## judybean (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi, I'm Judy and have joined this message board today. I have two special cat guys: Harpo (10 in May) and Opee (8 and 3/4). I'm especially interested in feline nutrition. I recently transitioned both guys from an all dry food diet to canned. It took several months. They are so much better because of it!:2kitties:


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Welcome aboard excellent to hear the transition. You will find great tips here and through search bar find many threads about nutrition...we would love to see pictures of your fur babies and nice to meet you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Welcome Judy, and yeah for you, making the switch to wet food! I did this about 5 years ago after one of my cats was very fat from kibble, and the other one was suffering from urinary issues and almost died. It took several months to get my older girl transitioned, but I was more stubborn than her and I did it....and she was very difficult. I remember actually trying a few times before, with no luck and giving up before getting really serious and learning how to do it. 

My kitties eat Wellness, the grain free varieties of chicken, beef and turkey. I have also fed them Nature's Variety Instinct, grain free, and Natural Balance before also, but I like the Wellness the best, and they seem to also. THey have the most amazing looking coats, I always get compliments at the vet on their coats, so I'm pretty happy with what I feed them. 

I look forward to hearing about your kitties and seeing pictures


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello! Looking forward to hearing more about your kitties and congratz on converting them to all wet food! Pictures always welcome.

Mylita


----------



## bobbiemama (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi there. Did the same, and Bobbie is thriving. Welcome.


----------



## judybean (Apr 15, 2013)

judybean said:


> Hi, I'm Judy and have joined this message board today. I have two special cat guys: Harpo (10 in May) and Opee (8 and 3/4). I'm especially interested in feline nutrition. I recently transitioned both guys from an all dry food diet to canned. It took several months. They are so much better because of it!:2kitties:


This is Opee


----------



## judybean (Apr 15, 2013)

*This is Harpo*



judybean said:


> Hi, I'm Judy and have joined this message board today. I have two special cat guys: Harpo (10 in May) and Opee (8 and 3/4). I'm especially interested in feline nutrition. I recently transitioned both guys from an all dry food diet to canned. It took several months. They are so much better because of it!:2kitties:


Here is Harpo.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Very cute, they look a lot alike!!

Mylita


----------



## judybean (Apr 15, 2013)

*Harpo and Opee*



Mylita said:


> Very cute, they look a lot alike!!
> 
> Mylita


Mylita, What do you mean that they look a lot alike? Just wondering if you looked at the right photos of my guys. They're in 2 separate posts, because I can't figure out how to put two or more photos in one post.

Does anyone know why when we reply to a thread, the Title doesn't remain intact?


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

The thread title that you started with will stay the same. Each post has a blank title field. I suppose this is so you can alter the title to be more specific to the particular post.

But if you look above where it says Cat Forum : Cat Discussion Forums > Your Cats > Introduce Yourself > Hello

Your title "Hello" will always remain there as the title of the entire thread, just not the individual posts.

p.s. Your cats are very good looking.


----------



## judybean (Apr 15, 2013)

*Photos*

Thank you for the explanation. I greatly appreciate it.

And thank you for the compliment on my two guys. I love them so.

Your kitties are quite cute!


----------

